# Sharptooth vs The black pack and Eddie Cullen



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 19, 2011)

so breaking Dawn part one just came out in honor of that new release I present a delightful scenario match consider this a twilight film universe method of test.

*Location:* Isla Nublar of Jurassic park fame


*opponents!*

in one corner of the island we have: measuring a whopping twenty feet from head to toe! Weighting in at 6,5 tons He is the killer of Dino mothers! The master of disaster too tough for the splitting of the continents to kill! His majesty the king of all Lizards!!



Sharptooth 

vs

The clan of shapeshifting wolves from Twilight

backed by Edward Cullent

fight stipulations 

the Twilight side needs to survive Sharptooth and protect Bella if they fail at either of those goals they loose

Shaprtooths goals: kill every single shapeshifter on the island destroy  Edward Cullen and kill Bella rip her open and murder that abominable Mary Sue Renseme

what happens? Do the big super dogs take out the bad ass  king of predators himself? Or does sharptooth do every one a favor and put them out of their misery?


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 19, 2011)

He eats their mothers.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 19, 2011)

The solves get swatted aside like no one's business. Twilight "vampires" may be stronger than most big game, but they're nowhere near good enough to even pose a threat to Sharptooth.

Sadly, there is a very high chance even Sharptooth can be poisoned from the venomous Mary Sueness that is Bella's mutant daughter.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2011)

Didn't that Sharptooth survive a boulder being dropped on his head? He should stomp.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 19, 2011)

He survived it but he wasn't able to lift it off from his head. I see him winning individually, but in a group they have a chance. Each vampire can cut multiple trees by launching small rocks at them.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vfA9H-agDw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk_1ridS4zE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmYDNE1qnwI[/YOUTUBE]

The Twifag's won't even scratch Sharptooth.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 19, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> He survived it but he wasn't able to lift it off from his head. I see him winning individually, but in a group they have a chance. Each vampire can cut multiple trees by launching small rocks at them.



and Sharptooth was head butting his way through bedrock like it was nothing and survived a continent splitting apart under his feat and a multi mile fall and slept it off.

I don't think they are taking him with throwing rocks


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't remember that fall to be that big, then again it's been a good while since I saw that film. Still he didn't have the strength to lift off a rock that kid dinosaurs could push.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3VqcTDf6l4[/YOUTUBE]

Should have used Sharptooth's grandaddy instead.

Classic animation.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 19, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3VqcTDf6l4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Should have used Sharptooth's grandaddy instead.
> 
> Classic animation.



considering that Sharptooth is visibly older even then little Foots grandfather and has numerous battlescars I always thought Fantasiatooth was basically Sharptooth in his teen years before..he really got good at orphaning Dinosaurs 

i mean IIRC LBT novelization went out of it's way to point out how big of an OG Sharptooth was if memory serves 



Level7N00b said:


> The solves get swatted aside like no one's business. Twilight "vampires" may be stronger than most big game, but they're nowhere near good enough to even pose a threat to Sharptooth.
> 
> Sadly, there is a very high chance even Sharptooth can be poisoned from the *venomous Mary Sueness that is Bella's mutant daughter.*



he can always perform a late term abortion and throw the baby into one of the active volcanoes on the island


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 19, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> considering that Sharptooth is visibly older even then little Foots grandfather and has numerous battlescars I always thought Fantasiatooth was basically Sharptooth in his teen years before..he really got good at orphaning Dinosaurs
> 
> i mean IIRC LBT novelization went out of it's way to point out how big of an OG Sharptooth was if memory serves



I think you missed the joke.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 19, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> I think you missed the joke.



did you think I was serious


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 19, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> did you think I was serious



Touche.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 19, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> considering that Sharptooth is visibly older even then little Foots grandfather



What? I never knew that.



> and has numerous battlescars I always thought Fantasiatooth was basically Sharptooth in his teen years before..he really got good at orphaning Dinosaurs



This line cracked me up. Just on account of how messed-up yet at the same time accurate it is. 



> i mean IIRC LBT novelization went out of it's way to point out how big of an OG Sharptooth was if memory serves



There are LBT novels?



> he can always perform a late term abortion and throw the baby into one of the active volcanoes on the island



Ha ha ha.

Come on, though. This is an even more obvious spite thread than Itachi vs. Galactus.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 19, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> What? I never knew that.



look at him! that guy isn't exactly a spring chicken 



Nikushimi said:


> This line cracked me up. Just on account of how messed-up yet at the same time accurate it is.



I mean even the great ones gotta start somewhere 



Nikushimi said:


> There are LBT novels?



the first movie at least had one IIRC it made Sharptooth kind of a douche though he stalked Littlegoot and Cera because he was this bad ass and then all of a sudden some stupid babies manage to fuck up his eye. Not sure if that's good or bad 



Nikushimi said:


> Ha ha ha.
> 
> Come on, though. This is an even more obvious spite thread than Itachi vs. Galactus.



Poor Galactus..never saw it coming 



sonic546 said:


> He eats their mothers.



I wonder if that means he'll eat Bella


----------



## ZebraNitro (Nov 19, 2011)

If Galactus looked Itachi in the eyes, Itachi would beat him, right?


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 19, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> look at him! that guy isn't exactly a spring chicken



It's kinda hard to tell. I'm not sure there's a way to illustrate a T-Rex that doesn't look like something raised by Michael Vick.



> I mean even the great ones gotta start somewhere



Before they move up to orphaning dinosaurs, you mean? 



> the first movie at least had one IIRC it made Sharptooth kind of a douche though he stalked Littlegoot and Cera because he was this bad ass and then all of a sudden some stupid babies manage to fuck up his eye. Not sure if that's good or bad



Shit... I mean, how do you do that? Novelize LBT. Any serious self-respecting writer would be in tears from laughing so hard while trying to make passable literature out of it. There must've been pot involved- that's all I can figure.



> Poor Galactus..never saw it coming







ZebraNitro said:


> If Galactus looked Itachi in the eyes, Itachi would beat him, right?







But this is another topic for another day.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 19, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It's kinda hard to tell. I'm not sure there's a way to illustrate a T-Rex that doesn't look like something raised by *Michael Vick.*





but from the art his skin was graying he had a myriad of warts he had old man jowls IIRC 



Nikushimi said:


> ]Before they move up to orphaning dinosaurs, you mean?



It's a dirty thankless job chomping on all those parents in front of their children but some ones gotta do it as the Cullen family and their doggies are about to find out



Nikushimi said:


> Shit... I mean, how do you do that? Novelize LBT. Any serious self-respecting writer would be in tears from laughing so hard while trying to make passable literature out of it. There must've been pot involved- that's all I can figure.



it was the 80's man allot of movies from that era had novelizations the trend continued into the 90's Titan AE had a novel as well

hell I think all dogs go to heaven had one


----------



## RWB (Nov 19, 2011)

I just hope for the vampires own good, that they don't bite the Sharptooth.

They can't kill him in time to stop him from vampifying... after which he will absolutely annihilate them.



As for Bella's daughter, she isn't even that much of a threat. She's the weakest fighter and her ability isn't useful here.

Emmett and Rosalie have no bonus powers.
Alice's power is useless here.

Edward can read ST's mind, not that it will help that much.

The most dangerous Cullen is Jasper, being the best hand to hand fighter(as he was part of the army in life, and then a vampire army after that), second fastest(behind Edward), second strongest(Behind Emmett), along with the power to control emotions, which may be what's needed here.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 19, 2011)

'it hates us and wants to kill us" is what mind reading would reveal I guess.

what Jasper can do would it even work on ST?


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2011)

Jasper is indeed the best the Cullen clan has to offer, but he isn't doing shit.

It was explained that no vampire in the Twilightverse is ever>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>another vampire, at any time, ever. They are all more or less at an equal level, not counting special powers. And the difference between newborns and older vampires can still be overcome if you know what you're doing.

Sharptooth crushes them all under his foot, casually.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 20, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> It was explained that no vampire in the Twilightverse is ever>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>another vampire, at any time, ever. They are all more or less at an equal level, not counting special powers. And the difference between newborns and older vampires can still be overcome if you know what you're doing..



now that's just retarded  seriously? this is canon? that's just another thing that flies in the face of vampire lore haha wow


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes seriously. 

Jasper led the Cullens into battle against more powerful newborns, when they hadn't had any human blood, which makes them marginally weaker than vampires who do drink it. And then won without a scratch. How? Experience on Jasper's part made all the difference. That's pretty much what makes or breaks a battle between vampires in Twilight.

Notice how my man Felix chokeslams Edward into the marble floor in New Moon.


----------



## Gone (Nov 20, 2011)

Does Cullen get his car? Or maybe, idk a rocket launcher? 

Maybe Shaprtooth chokes to death on all the chest oil from the werewolf pack...


----------



## RWB (Nov 20, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Jasper is indeed the best the Cullen clan has to offer, but he isn't doing shit.
> 
> It was explained that no vampire in the Twilightverse is ever>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>another vampire, at any time, ever. They are all more or less at an equal level, not counting special powers.



Not really equal level, but you are right that no vamp is notably more powerful than another. To Jasper's credit, he can beat all the Cullens except Edward, and if not for the mindreading, Edward wouldn't stand a chance either- he and Jasper stalemates eachother as it is right now.



Felix is confirmed as the physically most powerful vamp in the latest 3000 years- and the romanian coven had more than a hundred physically powerful vamps as bodyguards, along with the leaders themselves being physically powerful.

Felix? Best close combatant there is.

 Kinda awesome. Saddest part about the Edward stomping from the movie? Wasn't done in the book. *growl*


----------



## Gone (Nov 20, 2011)

I suppose Cullen could actualy kill him if he lured him into some kind of a trap. Depends what resources he has on the island.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 20, 2011)

Why are people actually thinking an idiot dinosaur is going to beat a bunch of vampires and werewolves .

If they can be organized they can win, a Tyrannosaurs Rex isn't exactly a good fighter and more than likely relied on the other dinosaurs being slower than it to kill them.

Team Twilight can easily just break its legs and then take their time ripping it to shreds.


----------



## Gone (Nov 20, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Why are people actually thinking an idiot dinosaur is going to beat a bunch of vampires and werewolves .
> 
> If they can be organized they can win, a Tyrannosaurs Rex isn't exactly a good fighter and more than likely relied on the other dinosaurs being slower than it to kill them.
> 
> Team Twilight can easily just break its legs and then take their time ripping it to shreds.



I was thinking more like drop a tree on its head or lure it into a big hole or something.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 20, 2011)

RWB said:


> Kinda awesome. Saddest part about the Edward stomping from the movie? Wasn't done in the book. *growl*



How is that sad?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 20, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Why are people actually thinking an idiot dinosaur is going to beat a bunch of vampires and werewolves .
> 
> If they can be organized they can win, a Tyrannosaurs Rex isn't exactly a good fighter and more than likely relied on the other dinosaurs being slower than it to kill them.
> 
> Team Twilight can easily just break its legs and then take their time ripping it to shreds.



The problem my friend, is that they lack the strength to do it. A massive fall just left him asleep for a few days. Look at the videos sonic left. Even when not having eaten for days he was able to leap several feet in the air.

Also forget what I said earlier, you can attribute Sharptooth's death to not being at full strength.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 20, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Why are people actually thinking an idiot dinosaur is going to beat a bunch of vampires and werewolves .
> 
> If they can be organized they can win, a Tyrannosaurs Rex isn't exactly a good fighter and more than likely relied on the other dinosaurs being slower than it to kill them.
> 
> Team Twilight can easily just break its legs and then take their time ripping it to shreds.



you're an idiot if you think their strong enough. also you seem to think its an idiot when it really isn't. It was quite the cunning hunter. Not to mention he could oneshot any of them.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2011)

No Twivamp is breaking anything of Sharptooth's. At best, they are strong enough to take down shit like mountain lions and bears, maybe a bit above it. And for however feral he ma be, Sharptooth's a damn good tracker and found Littlefoot's crew multiple times in a barren wasteland.



RWB said:


> Not really equal level, but you are right that no vamp is notably more powerful than another. To Jasper's credit, he can beat all the Cullens except Edward, and if not for the mindreading, Edward wouldn't stand a chance either- he and Jasper stalemates eachother as it is right now.
> 
> Kinda awesome. Saddest part about the Edward stomping from the movie? Wasn't done in the book. *growl*




I ain't even hatin' on Jasper though. As far as Twilight went, he can actually pass as more of a vampire than the lot of them, for sure. And I believe him and Failward had a sparring session where they were equal, but it was said Jasper would win if no powers were allowed.

Thats because Edward is Meye's imaginary boyfriend.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 20, 2011)

Bioness, do you know anything about Land Before Time? Because I assure you the dinosaurs are neither slow nor stupid.


----------



## Gone (Nov 20, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> you're an idiot if you think their strong enough. also you seem to think its an idiot when it really isn't. It was quite the cunning hunter. Not to mention he could oneshot any of them.



Couldnt he just chuck a rock through his head? Maby Im overestimating their strength.

And while he is a cunning hunter, he certinly isnt capable of human level intelligence, he could easily be lured into a trap of some kind.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2011)

Emmett dies first, since he's so battle eager.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> And while he is a cunning hunter, he certinly isnt capable of human level intelligence



Yes he fucking is. The shit with Chompers parents proved the predators are just as smart as the herbivores.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Couldnt he just chuck a rock through his head? Maby Im overestimating their strength.
> 
> And while he is a cunning hunter, he certinly isnt capable of human level intelligence, he could easily be lured into a trap of some kind.



Considering he was able to easily smash through thick rock walls with his head, no thats not gonna hurt him.
The only reason he died was because he had a boulder weighing him down in a  lake, and he can't even swim.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Yes he fucking is. The shit with Chompers parents proved the predators are just as smart as the herbivores.



Funnily enough, this was addressed in the Land Before Time television show. That doesn't exist. A lot of the herbivores were thunderstruck that Chomper was intelligent and could speak their language, and their reactions made it seem as if they thought carnivores were just monsters.

Racists.


----------



## Gone (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess in terms of a pure physical fight Sharptooth takes it then. Although there is still a speed issue, he may have trouble catching them.


----------



## Gone (Nov 20, 2011)

Actualy I just read up a bit on Twilight Wiki (I feel so dirty...) Ill just copy and paste I read.



> A good example of their strength is seen when Bella decides to arm wrestle Emmett after becoming a vampire. She describes the power in his one arm to be about the same as a cement truck moving downhill at over 60 miles per hour.



How big was the boulder that hurt him? Seems like Cullen could break both his legs.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 20, 2011)

A boulder never hurt him.


----------



## Gone (Nov 20, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> A boulder never hurt him.



I thought it knocked him down/out for a bit? Maybe Im remembering wrong, even so how big was it?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I thought it knocked him down/out for a bit? Maybe Im remembering wrong, even so how big was it?



It weighed him down so that he couldn't excape from very watery grave. it wasn't the boulder that killed him it was the fact he can't swim


----------



## Gone (Nov 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> It weighed him down so that he couldn't excape from very watery grave. it wasn't the boulder that killed him it was the fact he can't swim



I see. Even so I think based on what I posted on the second page Cullen could break both of his legs. Of course this is assuming that Bella made an acurate description of vampire strength.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2011)

EJ just brought up the important point that water is the only thing that can kill Sharptooh. 



Ryjacork said:


> I see. Even so I think based on what I posted on the second page Cullen could break both of his legs. Of course this is assuming that Bella made an acurate description of vampire strength.



Not very likely.  Edward's never exhibited that sort of strength.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 20, 2011)

He fell hundreds, if not thousands of feet landing on solid rock and it didn't cause a single serious injury.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 20, 2011)

Ol' Sharptooth takes this.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I see. Even so I think based on what I posted on the second page Cullen could break both of his legs. Of course this is assuming that Bella made an acurate description of vampire strength.



 you are wrong in so many ways.


----------



## RWB (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Actualy I just read up a bit on Twilight Wiki (I feel so dirty...) Ill just copy and paste I read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, this is Bella making a comparison. She's dumber than a brick.

Second, Emmett is the strongest Cullen, physically. Edward isn't even number 2. And considering Eddiekins is the only one in the fight... yeah. Stopping the van is prolly his best feat.

In fact, as far as strength goes, Emmett is implied to be second only to Felix, among the "living" vamps.


----------



## Es (Nov 20, 2011)

People wanking Twilight while trying to downplay LBT


----------



## Bioness (Nov 20, 2011)

No one here is wanking Twlight, I see it as the opposite people dislike it so much that are underestimating them.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 20, 2011)

Who is underestimating it? Sharptooth fell hundreds of feet and only got knocked out for a few days. Provide a feat that compares pl0x.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Who is underestimating it? Sharptooth fell hundreds of feet and only got knocked out for a few days. Provide a feat that compares pl0x.



**


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I see. Even so I think based on what I posted on the second page Cullen could break both of his legs. Of course this is assuming that Bella made an acurate description of vampire strength.



just so we're clear Pangaea the largest land mass this planet has ever known comprising of all of our modern continents..literally divided between his feet sharptooth tanked falling between the two super continents..all the way down..several fucking miles

Why the hell are the cullens and their pets breaking the legs of something that a super continent couldn't disable?



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He fell hundreds, if not thousands of feet landing on solid rock and it didn't cause a single serious injury.



it must have been a massively deep canyon considering it was essentially Pangaea splitting into it's predecessors 



Emperor Joker said:


> It weighed him down so that he couldn't excape from very watery grave. it wasn't the boulder that killed him it was the fact he can't swim



it's a good thing John Hammond didn't clone him then..considering a certain scene



Bioness said:


> No one here is wanking Twlight, I see it as the opposite people dislike it so much that are underestimating them.



a super continent breaking open and dividing literally beneath his feet didn't cripple sharptooth a multi mile fall knocked it out for only a few days at best..

why are the Cullens doing anything to it at all?

Grampy T rex head buts bedrocks into little pebbles shrugs off Pangaea literally trying to kill it..and your telling me some low level rock Gollems dishonestly passed off as vampires are gonna harm it?


Edward Cullen > continental drift all of a sudden?


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

First off the fact that it was a "super continent" Pangea doant make any difference as to how far he fell, its not like the entire land mass fell on his head. The point is he fell a very long way. Also dont we not see the Sharptooth for a while after he falls? He very easily could have been injured by it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2011)

Sharptooth's too much of a tank. He just charges and skull bashes the shit out of them.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> First off the fact that it was a "super continent" Pangea doant make any difference as to how far he fell, its not like the entire land mass fell on his head. The point is he fell a very long way. Also dont we not see the Sharptooth for a while after he falls? He very easily could have been injured by it?



it does matter the damn thing divided right under his feet and he fell miles the trench created by a splitting continent would have to have been massively profound. The force released essentially underneath his crotch would have been crazy the earth quake needed to do that and all.

oh and shaprtooth wasn't injured he was knocked out that's it this was directly supported by the scene where Cera headbutts him and he wakes up and is totally uninjured

IIRC lazy jerk of his tail also busted up some decent sized rocks as well


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it does matter the damn thing divided right under his feet and he fell miles the trench created by a splitting continent would have to have been massively profound. The force released essentially underneath his crotch would have been crazy the earth quake needed to do that and all.
> 
> oh and shaprtooth wasn't injured he was knocked out that's it this was directly supported by the scene where Cera headbutts him and he wakes up and is totally uninjured
> 
> IIRC lazy jerk of his tail also busted up some decent sized rocks as well



I guess he takes it in terms of a pure fight then, but there is still an issue of speed. Im not sure how he could catch any of them.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

They are still more than fast enough to punch him in the eyes, blinding him. IIRC, they are fasting than moving cars and pretty much a blur to the human eye when they run. 

Then you have the fact that the werewolves here are faster than vampires.

ST has more than enough power and durability to take this but if the twilight side aims for weak points(i.e eyes, genitalia, etc.) then they can take this with difficulty.

human level intelligence also helps. He can't kill them all before they can create a plan to attack weak points once they see that regular shit isn't working. Speed and intelligence enables them to atleast do that much.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> They are still more than fast enough to punch him in the eyes, blinding him. IIRC, they are fasting than moving cars and pretty much a blur to the human eye when they run.
> 
> Then you have the fact that the werewolves here are faster than vampires.
> 
> ...



Depending on the kind of accuracy I suppose Cullen could chuck rocks through his eyes.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Depending on the kind of accuracy I suppose Cullen could chuck rocks through his eyes.



Why wouldn't he?

It's highly implied that vampires are atleast peak human in all physical attributes. It's not a stretch to say that Eddie could do such a thing. He's much more agile and quick than sharptooth. playing keep away shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Why wouldn't he?
> 
> It's highly implied that vampires are atleast peak human in all physical attributes. It's not a stretch to say that Eddie could do such a thing. He's much more agile and quick than sharptooth. playing keep away shouldn't be hard.



Try superhuman.

Vampires in Twilight can move at over 100 miles per hour, have enough strength to stop moving trucks, their fangs can rip through steel, and their skin is as hard as granite, bullets literally deflect off of them.

Again I state they could break Sharptooth's legs and take their time peeling off his skin or something until he bleeds to death.


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2011)

t rex head>granit


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> t rex head>granit



T-Rex eyes = jelly


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Try superhuman.
> 
> Vampires in Twilight can move at over 100 miles per hour, have enough strength to stop moving trucks, their fangs can rip through steel, and their skin is as hard as granite, bullets literally deflect off of them.
> 
> Again I state they could break Sharptooth's legs and take their time peeling off his skin or something until he bleeds to death.



Got anything to back that up?

How, exactly, are they going to break his legs? Did you not watch the videos?  He fell several hundred, if not thousands, of feet, which only knocked him out for a bit and not a single scratch on his body,  he casually bashed his head repeatedly through solid bedrock, and got smacked around multiple times by Littlefoot's mom, again with no injury.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

People seem to be focusing a lot on weather or not team Twilight can hurt Sharptooth and kind of grazing over weather or not he can hurt them. With his massive size and disproportionate arms, and their speed, how is he even supposed to catch any of them?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes I did see it, and if it where just a single or 2 or 3 vampires then yes I would see them losing.

While he is psychically much stronger, he cannot keep up with their speed.  And you can tell in those videos he has a very clumsy way of attack which usually involving him trashing around.



Ryjacork said:


> People seem to be focusing a lot on weather or  not team Twilight can hurt Sharptooth and kind of grazing over weather  or not he can hurt them. With his massive size and disproportionate  arms, and their speed, how is he even supposed to catch any of  them?



He can't catch them.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

And they can't hurt him.  At best it's a stalemate.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 21, 2011)

The same thing should have happened to vampires in twilight as calean in Skulduggary Pleasant: Fletcher teleports in and kills them all.
In this thread, the vampires get upgraded to a pile of mangled flesh.
They should be pleased.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> And they can't hurt him.  At best it's a stalemate.



They could maybe outlast him  or just keep throw rocks at his face.

Haha I don't know.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> They could maybe outlast him  or just keep throw rocks at his face.
> 
> Haha I don't know.



You can never outlast nostalgia.


----------



## I3igAl (Nov 21, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> You can never outlast nostalgia.



He came there from the Jurassic period just to fight them. He has to be over 150 Million years old. How old is the oldest Twilight Vampire


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Yes I did see it, and if it where just a single or 2 or 3 vampires then yes I would see them losing.
> 
> While he is psychically much stronger, he cannot keep up with their speed.  And you can tell in those videos he has a very clumsy way of attack which usually involving him trashing around.
> 
> ...



And they can't hurt him. You might as well be sending gnats against the windshield of a car.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> T-Rex eyes = jelly



a foot long baby Triceratops with class 2 strength couldn't even hurt his nose

Sharptooth ate a gigantic thorn thrown right into his good eye after two again class 1-2 baby Dino's (and yes they're that strong given their other feats in the movies..these Dinosaurs were blatantly abnormally strong all of them) basically created a sling shot on accident and eye capped him.

it hurt him but it didn't pulp his eye at all and their about as strong as Edwards non stated but on panel feats...so yeah



Bioness said:


> Try superhuman.
> 
> Vampires in Twilight can move at over 100 miles per hour, have enough strength to stop moving trucks, their fangs can rip through steel, and their skin is as hard as granite, bullets literally deflect off of them.
> 
> Again I state they could break Sharptooth's legs and take their time peeling off his skin or something until he bleeds to death.



so basically your going to ignore Sharptooth is basically a low tier class 100 brick that shatters bedrock and no sells falling in between a dividing super continent.

ST destroys them they can't hurt him



sonic546 said:


> And they can't hurt him.  At best it's a stalemate.



I doubt that fictional T rexes are pretty fast and Sharptooth pulled a Jason Vorhrees at least once in the film and displayed super agility another time


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 21, 2011)

He opens his mouth, they run into it. Problem solved.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> He opens his mouth, they run into it. Problem solved.



the sad part is you can probably find canon evidence of their stupidity being at such a degree..to totally support the claim you just made.


----------



## Guru (Nov 21, 2011)

I cried when little foots grandpa beat his ass.


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2011)

lets make it composite ST near a river


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I doubt that fictional T rexes are pretty fast and Sharptooth pulled a Jason Vorhrees at least once in the film and displayed super agility another time



I actualy found him to be a bit slow and clumsy, counting more on brute strength to get the job done.

The way I see it he has 3 weapons to attack them with. His mouth, his tail and his feet. His tail right off the bat is completley useless agaisnt them, he swats them with it, they go flying, then get right back up again. His feet he could use to crush them, but givin his very limited field of vision and their superior speed, thats also not likley.

This leaves the only real weapon he has against them his mouth. Now while his jaws are formidable and would likley mean death or incapacitation if he could get a hold of them with it, he will be hard pressed to actualy get a grip on them with it. They are all very fast, and very agile as well, they could easily run between his legs or jump over his head when he leans down to try and bite one of them. Leaning down to bite them would also throw him off balance a bit.

Now lets look at Team Twilight. They are much faster than he is, and also much smaller which consider Shaprtooths small arms would allow them to scale terrain quickly (cliffsides or steep inclines) that he would have to go around, thus they could gain the highground or simply continue to evade him while they devise a plan.

As far as their ability to actualy hurt him goes, its very limited, he is a tank. While I think they could pierce him with their teeth, they are too small to be able to do any real damage before he gets a hold of them if they are that close. IMO their best bet is to work as a team, get him to lean down and bite one of them, then trip him up while hes off balance. Once hes on his back they can try and gouge out his eyes to get at his brain, or pierce his skin with their teeth and try and get him to bleed out.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so basically your going to ignore Sharptooth is basically a low tier class 100 brick that shatters bedrock and no sells falling in between a dividing super continent.
> 
> ST destroys them they can't hurt him



Class 100 strength? you mean him repeatedly ramming his head into rocks?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 21, 2011)

Speed isn't too much of an issue, 
Going over a hundred miles an hour isn't too much faster than a fictional rex all things considered.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Speed isn't too much of an issue,
> Going over a hundred miles an hour isn't too much faster than a fictional rex all things considered.



At the fastest its believed that a real T-Rex could run about 40mph, and there wasnt much to suggest the fictional one was a lot faster. And thats only running, in terms of agility its much slower. The thing has 2 legs and poor balance while attacking.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 21, 2011)

since it has such poor agility feats, amirite?
considering the Sharptooth is superior than a real rex in every other conceivable way, i'm fairly certain its gonna be faster by at least a little bit.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> considering the Sharptooth is superior than a real rex in every other conceivable way, i'm fairly certain its gonna be faster by at least a little bit.



Still specuation, we go by feats. And we did see it run, and it wasnt anything special. Even if he could some close to them in speed, he only has his mouth to attack them with, and moving too fast while trying to bite them would throw him off balance


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 21, 2011)

they also have their clawed feet, and that nasty tail to hit with. Not to mention it can jump a good 50 feet at least.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> they also have their clawed feet, and that nasty tail to hit with.



I explained in my earlier post why the tail and feet wont do much. Plus they both have the same problems with balance as the head.



> The way I see it he has 3 weapons to attack them with. His mouth, his tail and his feet. His tail right off the bat is completley useless agaisnt them, he swats them with it, they go flying, then get right back up again. His feet he could use to crush them, but givin his very limited field of vision and their superior speed, thats also not likley.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> His tail right off the bat is completley useless agaisnt them, he swats them with it, they go flying, then get right back up again.
> 
> This leaves the only real weapon he has against them his mouth. Now while his jaws are formidable and would likley mean death or incapacitation if he could get a hold of them with it, he will be hard pressed to actualy get a grip on them with it. They are all very fast, and very agile as well, they could easily run between his legs or jump over his head when he leans down to try and bite one of them. Leaning down to bite them would also throw him off balance a bit.
> 
> ...



Considering his tail was shattering rocks, I don't think so.  

He's not going to slowly bend over to try and bite them.  He'll be lunging at them and pouncing on them.

It seems you're trying to compare ST to a real rex, which is retarded.  He's far more agile than a real rex and he can leap at least 50 or so feet, an impossible feat for a real rex.  The size of his arms were never a problem for him, so that's pretty much irrelevant.  Getting to a higher elevation is not a problem at all for ST.

Their teeth are doing fuckall to him, so him bleeding to death is laughable.  Also biting him is one of the _worst_ things they could do (Sharptooth+vampire powers= bigger stomp.). And knocking him over won't slow him down at all.  It'll just piss him off at best.  He was getting knocked down repeatedly by Littlefoot's mom and got right back up with little difficulty.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

I didnt say his speed was the same as a real Rex, but he is still not nearly as fast or agile as the Twilight vamps, nevermind werewolves. And I was actualy refering to the werewolves biting him. And the rocks his tail was shattering were larger and heavier than a human body, if he hit a Twilight vamp or wolf they would just go flying.

And yes knocking him down will slow him, it may not *stop* him, but it will slow him. And my point was that he cannot lunge down to bite them and continue to move at a speed at which he could keep up with them or he would topple over when he tried to turn (not that he could move as fast as them anyway).


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 21, 2011)

This dinosaur better have a pretty big dick for all the wank hes getting.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> And I was actualy refering to the werewolves biting him. And the rocks his tail was shattering were larger and heavier than a human body, if he hit a Twilight vamp or wolf they would just go flying.
> 
> And yes knocking him down will slow him, it may not *stop* him, but it will slow him. And my point was that he cannot lunge down to bite them and continue to move at a speed at which he could keep up with them or he would topple over when he tried to turn (not that he could move as fast as them anyway).



And what the fuck makes you think the werewolves would fair any better?  And yeah, they'll go flying if Sharptooth whacks them with his tail, but their spines would also be snapped like toothpicks.

It won't slow him down long enough for them do anything useful. What's stopping him from rolling over and crushing them while they try to bite him? Or smacking them with his tail? Or eating them?  Watch the videos Spacemook posted.

And shut up Fish. Nobody's wanking.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> This dinosaur better have a pretty big dick for all the wank hes getting.



Thats why hes so pissed off, he has this giant dino dick and he cant get at it with his tiny little arms 



sonic546 said:


> And what the fuck makes you think the werewolves would fair any better?



I was refering to your comment about a bite turning him into some kind of dinovamp.



sonic546 said:


> And yeah, they'll go flying if Sharptooth whacks them with his tail, but their spines would also be snapped like toothpicks.



Vampire spine wouldnt snap just from that, the werewolf might but I think it would just heal (cant be certin about how strong werewolf regen is). Not that he would be able to hit any of them anyway.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Vampire spine wouldnt snap just from that, the werewolf wouldnt but I think it would just heal (cant be certin about how strong werewolf regen is). Not that he would be able to hit any of them anyway.



What the fuck?  Twilight characters are tanking a boulder-shattering attack? Prove it.

And how are they going to hurt him without putting themselves in harm's way?


Christ, this thread needs to be locked.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> What the fuck?  Twilight characters are tanking a boulder-shattering attack? Prove it.



The boulders only shattered because they were stationary, the vamps are lighter, they would go flying through the air but they wouldnt soak the full force of the attack.



sonic546 said:


> Christ, this thread needs to be locked.



Why is it everybody around here says that whenever people disagree with them 

Everybody who has been posting here has been making legit points on both sides.

Well almost everyone *glares at fish*


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 21, 2011)

At best, this is a stalemate. Failpires cannot hurt him, ever. Nor can the Failwolves.



sonic546 said:


> And shut up Fish.



Please.



Ryjacork said:


> Thats why hes so pissed off, he has this giant dino dick and he cant get at it with his tiny little arms



You can do the same.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> You can do the same.



Ummm no? Lol may I ask what crawled up your ass good sir?


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> The boulders only shattered because they were stationary, the vamps are lighter, they would go flying through the air but they wouldnt soak the full force of the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I'm reading you correctly, you're claiming that they'll simply go flying and won't be injured in anyway.  I've seen nothing from the vampires, and most certainly nothing from the werewolves that shows that they won't receive any injuries from such an attack.

True, but it has gone on for several pages with nothing but repeats of the same arguments.  It's pretty damn obvious that the Twicast isn't putting down a guy that survived a several mile drop into the Grand Canyon's grandpa.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> If I'm reading you correctly, you're claiming that they'll simply go flying and won't be injured in anyway.  I've seen nothing from the vampires, and most certainly nothing from the werewolves that shows that they won't receive any injuries from such an attack.



No the werewolves would, I was saying Cullen might not be hurt by it to the point where hes incapacitated. He stopped a car one handed without even straining his wrist. Yes ST can do a lot more damage than the car would have since it was trying to stop, but he still wouldnt soak the full rock shattering damage since he isnt stationary.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2011)

All this and yet I have yet to see hide nor hair of any feat from the Twi side of the spectrum showing anything to overpower Sharptooth. Not even a single text. The Sharptooth side actually posted video feats yet gets called on wank despite they themselves have nothing to show for themselves while the others shown and stated what ST is capable of. 

The Twi side at this point is just bitching and moaning. Nothing more.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> All this and yet I have yet to see hide nor hair of any feat from the Twi side of the spectrum showing anything to overpower Sharptooth.



Nobody has claimed that they can overpower Sharptooth.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Twi side at this point is just bitching and moaning. Nothing more.



Actualy that was just Fish being a smartass, the other people on the Twi side have all made legit points and been debating this respectfully.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 21, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Twi side at this point is just bitching and moaning. Nothing more.



Hey, what else can you expect of people that even associate with Twatlight?

Post some feats of them even being able to hurt Sharptooth. Otherwise it's a stalemate at best.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Nobody has claimed that they can overpower Sharptooth.





Ryjacork said:


> I see. Even so I think based on what I posted on the second page Cullen could break both of his legs. Of course this is assuming that Bella made an acurate description of vampire strength.


----------



## Gone (Nov 21, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Hey, what else can you expect of people that even associate with Twatlight?



Taking their side in a debate makes you a fan?


Breaking his legs =/= overpowering him. I could break Lou Ferrignos legs, that dosnt mean Im stronger than he is.

Also I took that back after I was told that Cullen is ranked far below the vamp with the strength feat I posted.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 21, 2011)

Notice how I didn't even say it made you a fan.

Say I said it makes you a fan anyway.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Taking their side in a debate makes you a fan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you took it back i just felt like being an asshole and pointing it out.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow calm down I just joking. I was mostly refering to people claiming that Sharptooth was as fast as the Twivamps and Twiwolves.



Nevermind said:


> Notice how I didn't even say it made you a fan.
> 
> Say I said it makes you a fan anyway.



I literally don't know what you just said...


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 21, 2011)

Not my problem.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

C'mon guys, you know damn well Sharptooth isn't catching people who go form like 0 to 100 in the span of a second. the movies don't back of such a agility at all. no dinosaur in the LBT had anywhere near that type of accelearation and ST still had some trouble catching them.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a draw, if I have to choose a winner Ill go with Twilights. How fast can they throw? If they can put enough speed into it they can throw a rock through his eye into his brain.

Or Cullen just jumps on his head and gouges his eyes out, ST cannt reach him up there with his small arms.



Nevermind said:


> Not my problem.



Aaaaaaanyway...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2011)

Guru said:


> I cried when little foots grandpa beat his ass.



Gramps beat him up? when?



Ryjacork said:


> At the fastest its believed that a real T-Rex could run about 40mph, and there wasnt much to suggest the fictional one was a lot faster. And thats only running, in terms of agility its much slower. The thing has 2 legs and poor balance while attacking.



what nonsense are you spewing now? you're being dishonest here comparing a real world rex to a toon Rex who fell for miles and was shattering hundreds of tons of rocks

never mind that he vanished from view completely than instantly popped up behind Ducky which shows speed and stealth



Ryjacork said:


> Still specuation, we go by feats. And we did see it run, and it wasnt anything special.



amusing you would say that trying to pass off rl rex stats seriously. In any case vanishing and reappearing behind some one from a dozen or so meters away Jason style is a feat



Bioness said:


> Class 100 strength? you mean him repeatedly ramming his head into rocks?



my bad let me take that back He'd be a low tier class 80 closer to a class 70



sonic546 said:


> Their teeth are doing fuckall to him, so him bleeding to death is laughable.  Also biting him is one of the _worst_ things they could do (Sharptooth+vampire powers= bigger stomp.). And knocking him over won't slow him down at all.  It'll just piss him off at best.  He was getting knocked down repeatedly by Littlefoot's mom and got right back up with little difficulty.



just to add to what your saying a Real Rex insides would have been ruined from the blows little foots mother was hurling at him and a fifty foot jump is not only impossible but landing would have shattered a real rexes bones



sonic546 said:


> And what the fuck makes you think the werewolves would fair any better?  And yeah, they'll go flying if Sharptooth whacks them with his tail, but their spines would also be snapped like toothpicks.



Jacob was put down by a twilight vamp to the extent that half his body was shattered and IIRC required like a full multi day long period of bed rest to heal



sonic546 said:


> And shut up Fish. Nobody's wanking.



lol fish 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Twi side at this point is just bitching and moaning. Nothing more.



have they replaced Uchihas fans? will they start bitching about conspiracies now?



Nevermind said:


> Post some feats of them even being able to hurt Sharptooth. Otherwise it's a stalemate at best.



The Rock monsters who pretend to be vampires are rock like and IIRC can be killed by being shattered 

Sharptooth has more than enough offensive power to break their bodies 




Ryjacork said:


> Breaking his legs =/= overpowering him. I could break Lou Ferrignos legs, that dosnt mean Im stronger than he is.



No, no you cannot in fact break Lou's legs Lou 



Fish127 said:


> This is a draw, if I have to choose a winner Ill go with Twilights. How fast can they throw? If they can put enough speed into it they can throw a rock through his eye into his brain.



that's not happening



Fish127 said:


> Or Cullen just jumps on his head and gouges his eyes out, ST cannt reach him up there with his small arms.



he smashes his head Edward as well into one of the many rock faces or artificial rocky construct that appear in the novel version of Isla Sorna..Edward falls apart



Uncle Phantom said:


> C'mon guys, you know damn well Sharptooth isn't catching people who go form like 0 to 100 in the span of a second. the movies don't back of such a agility at all. no dinosaur in the LBT had anywhere near that type of accelearation and ST still had some trouble catching them.
> .



considering he can Vorhrees port..


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 21, 2011)

How the fuck did this reach six pages? It should have stopped after I posted the video's earlier.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 21, 2011)

It's mostly because people seem to think your wrong and they're right.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> How the fuck did this reach six pages? It should have stopped after I posted the video's earlier.



Because some people think fail has a chance against quality.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

> considering he can Vorhrees port..



I understand this and even though I'm a bit skeptical as to how this can be an applicable feat in battle here, there is still the problem that the twifighters have greater reaction time than ST. And then when you have Eddie, who can read minds...kinda ruins any chance of trying to attack after porting behind him.

it's sort of like Goku's IT against a faster opponent but on a much smaller scale. Teleporting can only give you of advantage if the two fighters in question have similar speeds when it comes to reacting. There are no feats worth noting in LBT that show any of those dinosaurs accelearating, reacting at speeds that the twifighters are capable of. As soon as he ports, Eddie reads his mind or just simply hears a multi ton dinosaur appearing behind him and dodges. Considering the wolves have better hearing and reactions than Eddie, they can do the same.



> How the fuck did this reach six pages? It should have stopped after I posted the video's earlier.



The videos you shown supported the idea that ST has the power and durability to kill the fighters here. It didn't help however that we see dinosaurs that are clearly not moving as fast as cars on a freeway, failed to get captured by him. Yes, the main characters have a plot shield, but his fight against the Brachiosaurus just further cements the idea that he isn't as agile or quick as the fighters here.



> Because some people think fail has a chance against quality.



What does the quality of the two verses here have to do with the battle at hand?


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

Speed is absolutely meaningless if you _can't fucking hurt your opponent_.

Lock the fucking thread already.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2011)

You keep saying they can't hurt him, I say smack a rock enough times and it will break, however speed doesn't decay unlike durability.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> You keep saying they can't hurt him, I say smack a rock enough times and it will break, however speed doesn't decay unlike durability.



How about posting feats that show that they can actually hurt Sharptooth?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2011)

Because stopping a truck and capable of tearing through steel with their fangs isn't enough?

What they are going to bite into a creature that has flesh and break their teeth?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> You keep saying they can't hurt him, I say smack a rock enough times and it will break, however speed doesn't decay unlike durability.



In order to wear down durability, you need power. If not, you might as well as be punching the ground with no avail and therefore waste your own time and exhaust your own stamina, regardless how fast you are.



> Because stopping a truck and capable of tearing through steel with their fangs isn't enough?
> 
> What they are going to bite into a creature that has flesh and break their teeth?



Hmm, a truck. Or Sharptooth. A ordinary vehicle which some superhuman fairy can break. Or the nigh-unstoppable Dino who survived being dropped into a crevice made via continental drift and came back like it was nothing.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 21, 2011)

Doesn't work like that unless you hit a stress point. Fact is he fell several hundred feet (low end) landing on his back and walked away from it proceeding to do something like a 50 foot jump after it happened. Now, what exactly have they done to suggest they can hit with more force than his own weight falling at terminal velocity? Totally ignoring the fact that he bashed his head into a cliff side cracking said cliff in the process. Equal and opposite reaction and all that jazz.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Because stopping a truck and capable of tearing through steel with their fangs isn't enough?
> 
> What they are going to bite into a creature that has flesh and break their teeth?



How does that even begin to compare to Sharptooth's durability feats, which have been shown multiple times?  And what the fuck are their fangs going to do?  They're simply too small to be of any use here. And how do they not get crushed to death while they're nibbling on him?  Do you think he's just going to stand there and do nothing?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Because stopping a truck and capable of tearing through steel with their fangs isn't enough?



no it isn't not when one guy shrugs off Pangaea trying to kill it



Bioness said:


> What they are going to bite into a creature that has flesh and *break their teeth?*



given his durability showings probably



Uncle Phantom said:


> I understand this and even though I'm a bit skeptical as to how this can be an applicable feat in battle here, there is still the problem that the twifighters have greater reaction time than ST. And then when you have Eddie, who can read minds...kinda ruins any chance of trying to attack after porting behind him.



unless the characters massively fast Vorhrees porting tends to ignore speed

at least that's how the few characters who actually do it are presented consistently.


----------



## Gone (Nov 22, 2011)

First off @Immortal Watch Dog, stop trying to make Vorhees porting an actual feat. He is *not* anywhere near as fast as team Twilight, and if you are trying to say he is that just proves you made a spite thread.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> No, no you cannot in fact break Lou's legs Lou



Hes not the Hulk dude (well he is but thats not the point). Being very strong dosnt mean he has like super bones. My point was that strength =/= durability. And before you go off on a tangent about STs durability read the actual context of the post, I acknowledge his tank like durability.

Like I said at best this is a draw, they would be very hard pressed to hurt him, and he wouldnt be able to catch any of them.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

What is the argument against the twifighters targeting ST's eyes?

If they aren't tougher than steel, than it's a potential weakness the twifighters can exploit, especially since the fighters are much smaller than ST and have a significant quickness advantage.


----------



## Gone (Nov 22, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> What is the argument against the twifighters targeting ST's eyes?
> 
> If they aren't tougher than steel, than it's a potential weakness the twifighters can exploit, especially since the fighters are much smaller than ST and have a significant quickness advantage.



He took a thorn to the eye and it didnt blind him, although that could just be chalked up to the fact that its a kids movie. Having a mommy dinasaur die in a tastefull way is one thing, having ones eye graphicly gouged out by a thorn is another.

The thorn *did* hurt him though, is there any calc on how fast and hard Twivamps can throw? At the very least I think Cullen or a wolf would be able to jump on his head and bite at his eyes. That would however put them in danger of being eaten, so it might work but they would lose a few.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 22, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> First off @Immortal Watch Dog, stop trying to make Vorhees porting an actual feat. He is *not* anywhere near as fast as team Twilight, and if you are trying to say he is that just proves you made a spite thread.



it's a valid feat vamps aint winning 



Ryjacork said:


> Hes not the Hulk dude (well he is but thats not the point). Being very strong dosnt mean he has like super bones. My point was that strength =/= durability. And before you go off on a tangent about STs durability read the actual context of the post, I acknowledge his tank like durability.



you aren't breaking Lou's legs Lou will kill you before you can even try same for ST


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 22, 2011)

You Twifags shut the fuck up already and let the damn thread die.  The Twicast isn't hurting Sharptooth. We've already brought up his durability feats multiple times and they haven't got a damn thing that can hurt him.

And fucking lol at them taking him down by hitting his eyes.  That would simply piss him off.


----------



## Gone (Nov 22, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it's a valid feat vamps aint winning



Ok how is it a valid feat? Are you claiming he actualy has the ability to teleport? That he is somhow magicly faster off screen than he is when hes chasing the baby dinosaurs that are right in front of him? Or just more likley that the baby dinos got turned around, or he just that the director of the scene wanted to have something scary happen, or that ST took a shortcut that he knew ahead of them?

Every shown feat of speed that he has puts him drasticly behind Team Twilight.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you aren't breaking Lou's legs Lou will kill you before you can even try same for ST



Your missing the point, go back anf read the original exchange I dont feel like explaining.



sonic546 said:


> You Twifags shut the fuck up already and let the damn thread die.  The Twicast isn't hurting Sharptooth. We've already brought up his durability feats multiple times and they haven't got a damn thing that can hurt him.



Ironic considering people on both sides of this are still posting here. Nice debating "agree with me or shut up and go away".

Also Im pretty sure the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is banned now.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 22, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he smashes his head Edward as well into one of the many rock faces or artificial rocky construct that appear in the novel version of Isla Sorna..Edward falls apart



Ok fair enough, what if Cullen does it a good distance away from rocks then covers STs eyes with his hands? If he charges around maybe he could hit a rock, or maybe he would go running off a cliff and drown. Hes too gimped with his tiny arms and limited vision against creatures as agile and fast as the vamps and werewolfs.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> unless the characters massively fast Vorhrees porting tends to ignore speed



He can't Vorhrees port, he only did it once, he probably knew the area and took a shortcut, unless he has prior knoledge of the battleground he wouldnt be able to repeat that.



sonic546 said:


> * You Twifags shut the fuck up already *and let the damn thread die.  The Twicast isn't hurting Sharptooth. We've already brought up his durability feats multiple times and they haven't got a damn thing that can hurt him.



You mad bro?



sonic546 said:


> And fucking lol at them taking him down by hitting his eyes.  That would simply piss him off.



And why is that?



Uncle Phantom said:


> What is the argument against the twifighters targeting ST's eyes?



The power of fanboyism and Twilight hate.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you aren't breaking Lou's legs Lou will kill you before you can even try same for ST



That wasnt the point.


Frankly Im getting tired of this as well, it seems like most of the Thread besides Immortal Watch Dog and Uncle Phantom agree its a draw.


----------



## Gone (Nov 22, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> You mad bro?



Ugh Fish please dont do that...


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 22, 2011)

First of all, I don't beleive people are seroiusly trying to debate for twilight in a delibarate stomp thread. Really.


Ryjacork said:


> The way I see it he has 3 weapons to attack them with. His mouth, his tail and his feet. His tail right off the bat is completley useless agaisnt them, he swats them with it, they go flying, then get right back up again. His feet he could use to crush them, but givin his very limited field of vision and their superior speed, thats also not likley.
> 
> This leaves the only real weapon he has against them his mouth. Now while his jaws are formidable and would likley mean death or incapacitation if he could get a hold of them with it, he will be hard pressed to actualy get a grip on them with it. They are all very fast, and very agile as well, they could easily run between his legs or jump over his head when he leans down to try and bite one of them. Leaning down to bite them would also throw him off balance a bit.
> 
> ...


He could *destroy* them with his tail, and if the twilight vampires flit around for too long, they will quickly get tired and Sharptooth can crush them into the ground. They will break their fangs on his armour, they aren't capable of teamwork, he is too big for them to trip, and they can't hurt his eyelids and definately can't get through his skull to his brain.


Ryjacork said:


> I didnt say his speed was the same as a real Rex, but he is still not nearly as fast or agile as the Twilight vamps, nevermind werewolves. And I was actualy refering to the werewolves biting him. And the rocks his tail was shattering were larger and heavier than a human body, if he hit a Twilight vamp or wolf they would just go flying.
> 
> And yes knocking him down will slow him, it may not *stop* him, but it will slow him. And my point was that he cannot lunge down to bite them and continue to move at a speed at which he could keep up with them or he would topple over when he tried to turn (not that he could move as fast as them anyway).


 Send them flying, and kill them. So what if he topples? He just gets back up and starts killing them again.



Fish127 said:


> This dinosaur better have a pretty big dick for all the wank hes getting.


 What are you talking about?



Ryjacork said:


> Vampire spine wouldnt snap just from that.


Yes it would.



Ryjacork said:


> The boulders only shattered because they were stationary, the vamps are lighter, they would go flying through the air but they wouldnt soak the full force of the attack.


 Until they hit something. Then they get splattered.



Ryjacork said:


> No the werewolves would, I was saying Cullen might not be hurt by it to the point where hes incapacitated. He stopped a car one handed without even straining his wrist.


That dino is a lot heveier and more powerful than a car.


Uncle Phantom said:


> C'mon guys, you know damn well Sharptooth isn't catching people who go form like 0 to 100 in the span of a second. the movies don't back of such a agility at all. no dinosaur in the LBT had anywhere near that type of accelearation and ST still had some trouble catching them.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 22, 2011)

^


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 22, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Again, going anywhere near ST's head will get him eaten. And no, most people agree that it is a stomp.



Fucking told.

+Reps.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 22, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> First of all, I don't beleive people are seroiusly trying to debate for twilight in a delibarate stomp thread. Really.
> 
> He could *destroy* them with his tail, and if the twilight vampires flit around for too long, they will quickly get tired and Sharptooth can crush them into the ground. They will break their fangs on his armour, they aren't capable of teamwork, he is too big for them to trip, and they can't hurt his eyelids and definately can't get through his skull to his brain.
> Send them flying, and kill them. So what if he topples? He just gets back up and starts killing them again.
> ...



This whole quote puts me in mind of a line from Spartacus.

"Words fall from your mouth like shit from ass"


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shut up Fish.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 22, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> This whole quote puts me in mind of a line from Spartacus.
> 
> "Words fall from your mouth like shit from ass"



Excellent response to jetwater's argument. You're gonna do great here in the OBD.



sonic546 said:


> Shut up Fish.



And go bring me a sandwich while you're at it.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok

A) he said ST is too big to trip. Large size and poor balance makes him quite a bit easier to trip.

B) He said they are incapable of teamwork. They are a bunch of telepathically linked werewolfs and a vampire who can read minds, they are capable of teamwork on the highest level.

C) He said that being tail lashed would kill Cullen. Not only can that not kill him, an attack like that can't kill almost any type of vampire. At best it incapacitates them.

D) He said they could get eaten sitting on top of STs head, how?

E) He said they would break their teeth on him. Their teeth can shred steel like it's nothing, so no.

F) Claiming they can't get to his brain through his eyelids.

That's about all the fail in that paragraph I care to stomach right now.

Also Nevermind you fail at attempting to be clever. And frankly I don't give a shit is random Internet people like me or not.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shut up Fish.


----------



## ZebraNitro (Nov 22, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> Ok
> 
> A) he said ST is too big to trip. Large size and poor balance makes him quite a bit easier to trip.
> 
> ...



Sharptooth kills Apatosaurs.  Vampires are shit (except Dio)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2011)

Twitards Still Bitching 2: Electric Boogaloo

How about you guys post some feats that are actually worth while from the book instead of posting videos from the non-canon movie.

If not, shut up. You're as bad as a Uchiha tard.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 22, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Shut up Fish.



Nope


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, looks like we've reached our conclusion.

The only active exception is (jelly)fish.


----------



## ZebraNitro (Nov 22, 2011)

Who would ever want to support Twilightverse?  Especially against The Ultimate Predator, His Majesty, The Tyrant Lizard, Sharptooth?


----------



## Gone (Nov 22, 2011)

Sigh ok.

@Jetwaterluffy

So much of what you just said dosnt make any sense, and your points are so colored by Twilight hate that its calling your objectivity into question.

On a side note (and this goes out to everybody) everyone knows Twilight is terrible, nobody is being clever or funny pointing it out every 5 seconds. These days Twilight haters are as annoying as Twilight fans were when the series first got popular.

@Fish

Stop fucking trolling, nobody thinks its funny and your just making an asshole out of yourself.

@Sonic/Bioness/Phantom and anyone els trying to have an actual debate. This thread is dead just stop posting, I am going to as well. This shit is just going in circles, they are not hurting him, and he is not catching them, its stalemate at best.

As much as I bitch at people for saying this, Im finaly gonna break down and say it too, *this thread needs to be fucking locked.*


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> Ok
> 
> A) he said ST is too big to trip. Large size and poor balance makes him quite a bit easier to trip.
> 
> ...


Moving something with that big a mass and low centre of gravity makes him harder to trip. Are you saying you could trip Robosaurus but not Warwick Davis?
They aren't smart enough to put that into good use. Show feats of really good teamwork in twilight.
It's tail can crush huge rocks. Of course it can kill vampires.
To sit on his head they have to jump at his teeth. Not a great idea.
And steel cannot survive the power of tectonic plates moving. If they could shread diamond, I'd be more impressed.
Seeing the duribility feats of ST, it is quite possible he could block twilight attacks with his eyelids.


sonic546 said:


> Shut up Fish.





Nevermind said:


> Excellent response to jetwater's argument. You're gonna do great here in the OBD.
> 
> 
> 
> And go bring me a sandwich while you're at it.





sonic546 said:


> Shut up Fish.





> @Fish
> Stop fucking trolling, nobody thinks its funny and your just making an asshole out of yourself.


Hmm... seems people in this thread agree on something at least.


Ryjacork said:


> @Jetwaterluffy
> 
> So much of what you just said dosnt make any sense, and your points are so colored by Twilight hate that its calling your objectivity into question.


Sorry if I've been biased, I didn't mean to be, but seeing as I find twilight awful and utterly pointless I can see that I may well be being so.
However, I still think Sharptooth stomps massively.
An analysis of my posts to point out errors by someone who isn't fish would be nice, though, so I can perhaps get rid of any bias, if it exists.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 22, 2011)

The best the Twilight chars can do is blind him. Which is not helping them at all.


----------



## Gone (Nov 22, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Sorry if I've been biased, I didn't mean to be, but seeing as I find twilight awful and utterly pointless I can see that I may well be being so.
> However, I still think Sharptooth stomps massively.
> An analysis of my posts to point out errors by someone who isn't fish would be nice, though, so I can perhaps get rid of any bias, if it exists.



I dont wanna continue this debate...

Ill post it on your profile


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 22, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> This whole quote puts me in mind of a line from Spartacus.
> 
> "Words fall from your mouth like shit from ass"


Please refrain from personal attacks. Especially if you add nothing constructive to the debate. I'm watching you.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 22, 2011)

We have no idea how fast Sharptooth is. He could be faster for all we know. 100 miles an hour isn't all that great in terms of fiction after all.
and shut up fish.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh well. This debate went for a little too long...
​


----------

